# Calling the Wii Massive - Controller question?



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The Epoch Family will be playing various activities on a Wii this Christmas, and after purchasing a nice little Black example I'm thinking of controller options and how the game play works in sequence.

It comes with one remote and motion plus accessory and I have purchased another and a pair of nun chucks the plan was then to get another two of the above four four player games, all fine at this stage.

I was then thinking rather than taking the remotes off the motion plus and out of the jackets, of purchasing two extra white remotes to go into Wii wheels.

This would give me six remotes (with two functions in mind), and the instructions say that the order they were sync'd in will be the order of the players

So and eventually my question, if the black remotes are sync'd one to four, could I then play Mario cart using only the white wii wheel mounted controllers sync'd as 5 & 6 (or does remote one need to be used on every game) ?

I was thinking it would just be easier to have specific controllers set up and ready but don't want to buy something that won't work obviously. 

It says you can have up to 10 standard sync'd remotes so I'm hoping this logic might work

Thanks in advance all :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Am I the only Wii'er in the village? or is it just a badly explained question?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

On mine Jon, which ever controller you hit A on first (when the wii is starting up) becomes number 1. So it doesn't seem to matter that it wasn't 1 last time round or that the original controller 1 isn't available.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

rubbishboy said:


> On mine Jon, which ever controller you hit A on first (when the wii is starting up) becomes number 1. So it doesn't seem to matter that it wasn't 1 last time round or that the original controller 1 isn't available.


Many thanks Ben, that is the answer I have been unable to find on the support pages.

It made sense that it allocated controller numbers when it recieves signals from them (otherwise why up to 14 remotes etc) but the instructions say something about the first sync'd controller always being player one.

Hope you are well BTW long time no speak :wave:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you dont need loads of controllers Jon - it just saves passing them around or having to clip them in or out of the various accessories like the wheel, gun, tennis racket etc. We only have 2 and thats fine for us to play as a family


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> you dont need loads of controllers Jon - it just saves passing them around or having to clip them in or out of the various accessories like the wheel, gun, tennis racket etc. We only have 2 and thats fine for us to play as a family


How will I play four man bobsled without at least four remotes :thumb:


----------

